# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  προγραμμα διαχειρισης εισερχομενων συσκευων εργαστηριου

## technium

καλησπερα...ψαχνω ενα προγραμμα διαχειρισης εισερχομενων συσκευων για εργαστηριο...δηλαδη να μπορω να καταγραφω οταν ερχεται η συσκευη τι βλαβη εχει ποτε ηρθε τι καναμε και ποτε εφυγε απο το εργαστηριο...γνωριζει κανεις καποιο προγραμματακι? αν ειναι και free δεν με χαλαει  :Smile:  ευχαριστω

----------


## xlife

Μάλλον κάτι σε crm. Υπάρχουν και opensource. Αν είναι πολύ μικρό εργαστήριο ίσως δεν σε βολέψει

----------


## agis68

Με την Access μπορείς να φτιάξεις πίνακες με ότι θέλεις και να βγαίνουν οι εγγραφές σε καρτέλες κλπ....ειναι εύκολο

----------


## technium

ευχαριστω....καπως ετσι θα γινει γιατι βρηκα καποια προγραμματα αλλα ειναι τρελα τα χρηματα που ζητουν

----------


## thm

Υπάρχει αυτό σε δωρεάν: http://sourceforge.net/projects/repaircenter/
Η εγκατάσταση ίσως σε δυσκολέψει διότι είναι γραμμένο σε Qt και χρησιμοποιεί MySQL

----------


## technium

> Υπάρχει αυτό σε δωρεάν: http://sourceforge.net/projects/repaircenter/
> Η εγκατάσταση ίσως σε δυσκολέψει διότι είναι γραμμένο σε Qt και χρησιμοποιεί MySQL



ευχαριστω πολυ...θα το προσπαθησω...σε ευχαριστω

----------


## SV1GRN

Το LibreOffice είναι ελεύθερη σουίτα προγραμμάτων:
https://el.libreoffice.org/
μπορείς να γράφεις τις πληροφορίες σε λογιστικά φύλλα, σε βάση, σε κειμενογράφο κλπ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Προσωπικα εχω φτιαξει σε αρχειο excel (open office), ενα αρχειο service εργαστηριου (μια γραμμη για καθε πλακετα που ερχεται στο εργαστηριο με στοιχεια οπως ημερομηνια, s.n., ειδος βλαβης, ενεργειες, αποτελεσμα και ημερομηνια επιστροφης. Βοηθανε πολυ οι κωδικοι με χρωματιστα κουτακια. Βαφω κοκκινο ενα κελι σε μια στηλη, που υποδυκνυει οτι η πλακετα βρισκεται ΕΝΤΟΣ του εργαστηριου και πορτοκαλι ενα κελι "Εκκρεμοτητες", οταν περιμενω ανταλλακτικα απο εξωτερικο, απαντηση αποδοχης απο πελατη κ.ο.κ....
Για περιπτωση που εχεις συνοδευτικα αρχεια (φωτογραφιες, κειμενα προδιαγραφων, κ.ά.) δουλευεις με hyperlink

----------


## technium

ακουγεται καλο....εγω ανταλλακτικα τα καταχωρω στο προγραμμα της αποθηκης που εχει η ταμειακη μου....απλα ηθελα μονο ενα προγραμματακι που να καταχωρει εισοδο συσκευων δηλ..ποτε ηρθε τι φτιαξαμε ποτε εφυγε ποσο πληρωσε...τιποτε παραπανω...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σου δινω τις στηλες του δικου μου excel.
Επελεξε οσες χρειαζεσαι, συμπληρωσε και τις δικες σου και φτιαξτο το δικο σου excel στα μετρα και τις αναγκες σου!

(Τονιζω οτι αυτες ειναι οι στηλες. Η καθε καταγραφη γινεται οριζοντια.)

1. Α/Α (αυξων αριθμος καταχωρησης)
2. Δ. S. (αριθμος Δελτιου Service)
3. Ημερομηνια εισοδου (αφιξη στο εργαστηριο)
4. ΔΑΠ (Αριθμος και ημ/νια δελτιου πελατη)
5. Στοιχεια επικοινωνιας (Υπευθυνος πελατη και τηλεφωνο αυτου)
6. Ειδος μηχανηματος (απο το οποιο προερχεται η πλακετα)
7. S.N. (του μηχανηματος)
8. Τυπος πλακετας
9. S.N. (πλακετας)
10. Βλαβη (Καταγραφη - ενδειξεις - διαγνωση)
11. Ενεργειες / Επισκευη (Log του τι καναμε)
12. Λιστα ανταλλακτικων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν
13. Αποτελεσμα (Φτιαχτηκε? ΝΑΙ/ΟΧΙ)
15. Λιστα ανταλλακτικων που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν
16. Κοστος ανταλλακτικων
17. Ωρες εργασιας
18. Κοστος εργασιας
19. Επεστραφηκε? (Χρωματιστο κουτακι με χρωμα εαν δεν εχει φυγει η πλακετα)
20. Δελτια:
20α. ΔΑΠ (αριθμος και ημ/νια ΔΑΠ επιστροφης πλακετας)
20β. ΤΠΥ (Για την εργασια)
20γ. ΤΔΑ (Για τα ανταλλακτικα)
21. Εκκρεμοτητες 
22. Σχολια (Η πιο χρησιμη στηλη!!! Οτι χρειαζεσαι να θυμασαι και δεν αφορουν τις αλλες στηλες!)

Μολις το συνηθισεις παει μονο του...!
Καλη επιτυχια!

----------

RNR (26-06-15)

----------


## Panoss

Τα δοκίμασα και σε κανονικά xp και σε win 7, τα ίδια.





> Προφανώς θα έχεις τους λόγους σου για να έχεις μια κουτσουρεμένη έκδοση μιας παλιάς έκδοσης λειτουργικού αλλά δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα με Pycharm και Python.



Για λόγους ταχυτητας.
Έχω παλιό pc οπότε με το micro xp ΠΕ-ΤΑ-ΕΙ!





> Όλα τα λάθη μια χαρά φαίνονται. Ούτε φυσικά στην εγκατάσταση των παραπάνω μου έβγαλε κανένα λάθος... Ναι είναι σε Virtual Machine αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει σε τίποτα το γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν ανακατέψεις win xp micro + python + pycharm. Δεν μπορεί να είναι hardware το πρόβλημα!



Ευχάριστο αυτό, θα δοκιμάσω να τα επανεγκαταστήσω.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Πρόσεξε τις εκδόσεις Python και PyQt. Το Pycharm λογικά δεν φταίει...

----------


## Panoss

Αυτά έχω εγκατεστημένα:
pycharm-community-2016.3.1.exe
PyQt4-4.11.4-gpl-Py3.4-Qt4.8.7-x32.exe
python-3.4.3.msi

(Αφαίρεσα την python-3.4.4.msi και εγκατέστησα την python-3.4.3.msi)

Δεν δουλεύει και δεν μου βγάζει και κανένα λάθος μπας και υπήρχε περίπτωση να το διορθώσω.
Παραιτούμαι, τέρμα η python για μένα.

----------


## Panoss

Τελικά δούλεψε! Το project έχει 2 αρχεία, το main που έχει τον κώδικα παρακάτω, και το form.ui που είναι φτιαγμένο με τον QT Designer.
Εισάγεται και χρησιμοποιείται απευθείας (=χωρίς μετατροπή σε .py) ως εξής:




> qtCreatorFile = *"form1.ui" 
> *Ui_MainWindow, QtBaseClass = uic.loadUiType(qtCreatorFile)



Οπότε όταν αλλάζω κάτι στη φόρμα μέσω του QT Designer, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο!
python-test2.jpg




> *import* sys
> *from* PyQt4 *import* QtCore, QtGui, uic
> 
> qtCreatorFile = *"form1.ui"* Ui_MainWindow, QtBaseClass = uic.loadUiType(qtCreatorFile)
> 
> *class* MyApp(QtGui.QMainWindow, Ui_MainWindow):
> *def* __init__(self):
>         QtGui.QMainWindow.__init__(self)
>         Ui_MainWindow.__init__(self)
> ...



Τώρα, γιατί ο προηγούμενος κώδικας δεν δουλεύει σ' εμένα, παραμένει ένα μυστήριο...

----------


## FreeEnergy

Η σειρά


```
qtCreatorFile = "form1.ui" Ui_MainWindow, QtBaseClass = uic.loadUiType(qtCreatorFile)
```


κάνει ότι και το:


```
pyuic4 form1.ui -o form1.py
```


 και μετά μέσα από τον κυρίως κώδικα


```
from form1 import oti_na_nai
```


Ναι με τον τρόπο που έδειξες αυτοματοποιείται η διαδικασία, αλλά δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι το Pycharm δεν θα δείχνει λάθη για ανύπαρκτα controls... Ο αυτοματισμός αυτός δηλαδή δεν "εμφανίζει" τα λάθη να το πω έτσι. Το ότι δούλεψε με αυτή τη σειρά που πρόσθεσες δείχνει απλά ότι η μετατροπή με το pyuic4 δεν γινόταν σωστά ή και καθόλου!

----------


## Panoss

> Το ότι δούλεψε με αυτή τη σειρά που πρόσθεσες δείχνει απλά ότι η μετατροπή με το pyuic4 δεν γινόταν σωστά ή και καθόλου!



Η εντολή ήταν:




> pyuic4 test.ui -o testgui.py



ή




> pyuic4 form1.ui -o form1.py



Και το testgui.py (ή το form1.py) δημιουργούνταν, απ' ότι φαινόταν, σωστά, εφόσον δεν μου έβγαζε λάθος.
Τέσπα τι να πω, σημασία έχει ότι τώρα δουλεύει.

----------


## FreeEnergy

Νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος. Beta pre-release 0.1.0 Περισσότερες λεπτομέριες εδώ: http://repairs.newsmagazine.gr/

----------

xrhstos1978 (29-12-16)

----------


## Panoss

> Για τον debugger που αναφέρεις. Χρησιμοποιώ το Pycharm Community Edition*-1-*. Μιλάμε για κανονικό πλήρες IDE*-2-* με debugger ( static και online ). Δες το λιγάκι  Όλα όσα αναφέρεις για τον debugger της Access είναι εκεί και μάλιστα με πολύ καλύτερο ( άποψή μου ) γραφικό περιβάλλον.



Κώστα δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να κάνω όλα αυτά με τον debugger.
Πρώτα απ' όλα, πώς κάνεις, στο σημείο του breakpoint, τον κώδικα να εκτελείται όπου θες; (όπως στην Access δηλαδή, να μεταφέρεις το σημείο εκτέλεσης κατά βούληση)
(δοκίμασα με το Run to cursor και το Force run to cursor αλλά δεν δουλεύουν, μεταφέρουν το σημείο εκτέλεσης αλλού γι αλλού και σταματάει η εκτέλεση. Μερικές φορές ψιλοδουλεύει.)

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Κώστα δεν έχω καταφέρει ακόμα να κάνω όλα αυτά με τον debugger.
> Πρώτα απ' όλα, πώς κάνεις, στο σημείο του breakpoint, τον κώδικα να εκτελείται όπου θες; (όπως στην Access δηλαδή, να μεταφέρεις το σημείο εκτέλεσης κατά βούληση)
> (δοκίμασα με το Run to cursor και το Force run to cursor αλλά δεν δουλεύουν, μεταφέρουν το σημείο εκτέλεσης αλλού γι αλλού και σταματάει η εκτέλεση. Μερικές φορές ψιλοδουλεύει.)




https://www.jetbrains.com/help/pycha...debugging.html

Συγγνώμη για το ...ξερό link αλλά σε λίγο φεύγουμε για το βουνό! Πάμε για Πρωτοχρονιά στα χιόνια  :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

Καλά να περάσεις, εγώ πριν λίγο γύρισα απ' τα χιόνια! (το λινκ το 'χω δει)

----------


## FreeEnergy

Νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος ( Beta Pre-Release 0.1.1 ) με αρκετά αλλαγμένο γραφικό περιβάλλον και ( επιτέλους*-1-* ) μια εκτύπωση λειτουργεί!  :Smile:  Περισσότερα ( και η νέα έκδοση ) εδώ: http://repairs.newsmagazine.gr/
Τώρα που γύρισα και είμαι καλά η εξέλιξη του προγράμματος θα είναι γρήγορη. Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα υπάρχει και η έκδοση RC1*-2-*


*-1-* Στις διακοπές που πήγαμε ( στο ...πουθενά στον Βερτίσκο ) αρρώστησα και αναγκαστικά έμενα μέσα κουκουλωμένος με 5 κουβέρτες  :frown:  Ευτυχώς είχα πάρει μαζί μου το tablet και έπεσα με τα μούτρα στο διάβασμα! Είχα πει σε παλιότερη ανάρτηση ότι με τις εκτυπώσεις μέσα από Windows δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά αλλά τελικά μετά από 3 μέρες διάβασμα και μπόλικη σούπα μαζί με *μαγικό_παρασκεύασμα* ( τσάι του βουνού + μέλι + 6 σταγόνες λεμόνι + κανέλα ( όχι σκονη ) κλαδάκι να μουλιάζει ) άρχισα να μαθαίνω. Πριν πείτε τίποτα για τις ...μαγικές δυνάμεις που έχει το τσίπουρο ή το κρασί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις να σας ενημερώσω ότι από πεποίθηση δεν βάζω σταγόνα αλκοόλ στον οργανισμό μου...

*-2-* Release Candidate = Έκδοση υποψήφια για τελική κυκλοφορία

----------

xlife (02-01-17), 

xrhstos1978 (02-01-17)

----------


## xlife

ΑΑΑ... και μόλις διάβαζα για την αρρώστια σου αμέσως σκέφτηκα να σου στείλω τσίπουρο 60 βαθμών. φάρμακο!!! με το που πιάσεις το μπουκάλι η αρρώστια σιγά σιγά την κάνει... Αν ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη (αγαπημένη πόλη) θα σου έφερνα τσάι του βουνού που έχω μπόλικο. Μπράβο για την κίνηση σου όλη, και για την όρεξη που έχεις να το τελειώσεις. Αν και δεν θα με βολέψει μιας και θέλω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα απο το πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης, το έκανα τεστ σε linux με wine και απλά λείπουν τα γράμματα, μάλλον λόγω της γραμματοσειράς που επέλεξες. Θα κάνω τεστ και σε windows, και θα σου πω εντυπώσεις. Φυσικά και μόνο που βλέπω υπευθυνότητα στη διαχείρηση του όλου project το θεωρώ πολύ καλό και... σπάνιο για Ελλάδα. Ελπίζω να το φτάσεις στην έκδοση 1.0 και να βοηθηθούν πολλοί ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες κυρίως. Να βάλεις κάπου σε εμφανές σημείο το ονομά σου, τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας η εστω την ιστοσελίδα σου / μειλ γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιος μπορεί να το δει και να του αρέσει. Φυσικά όχι ακόμη opensource. Οταν θα είναι καιρός να ανοίξεις τον κώδικα θα το καταλάβεις μόνος σου

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Αν και δεν θα με βολέψει μιας και θέλω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα απο το πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης



Γιατί δεν μου στέλνεις ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα με το τι ακριβώς θέλεις;  :Smile:

----------

xrhstos1978 (11-02-17)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Καλησπέρα,έχω μία απορία στην εκτύπωση μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και θερμικός για αυτοκόλλητα,
Συνχαριτηρια για την πολύ ευέλικτη εφαρμογή.

----------


## athenaum

> Εαν καποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορω να σας φερω σε επαφη με τον ανθρωπο που σχεδιασε το δικο μας προγραμμα το οποιο  εχει απεριοριστες δυνατοτητες και ειναι απολυτα παραμετροποιησιμο  εχει πληρες πακετο αναζητησης εκτυπωνει σε απλο χαρτι Α4  δελτιο παραλαβης μισο και μισο για οικονομια το ενα για τον πελατη και το αλλο για την συσκευη 
> Αυτοματη αριθμιση και ημερομηνια 
> Αρχειο ανα συσκευη μαρκα μοντελο ονομα επωνυμο τηλεφωνο κινητο διευθυνση τιμη κλπ 
> καρτελα με τις καταχωρημενες ηδη μαρκες/μοντελα ειδος που σημαινει οτι δεν χρειαζεται να πληκτριζεις συσκευες η μαρκες που ηδη εχουν καταχωρηθει στο παρελθον 
> διαφορετικο αρχειο για τα παραδωμενα  το οποιο εναι παραμετροποιησιμο μετα την παραδοση που σημαινει οτι μπορεις στο ιδιο προγραμμα να φιαξεις μια βαση δεδομενων για την βλαβη που εφιαξες αλλα και να καταχωρησεις σε ξεχωριστο σημειο την τιμη που χρεωσες τον πελατη και να αποκτησεις στατιστικες και απο εκει ....
> 
> Το κοστος ειναι πολυ χαμηλο  και γενικα οι οποιες αλλαγες και αναβαθμισεις χρειαζονται ειναι  πανευκολες με ενα email 
> 
> Επισης η Υποστιριξη ηταν παρα πολυ και εξοχως γρηγορη 
> ...



Γεια σου Σακη.Θα μπορουσα να εχω τηλ επικοινωνιας για το προγραμμα αυτο? Φιλικα Στελιος                                                          ?

----------


## xrhstos1978

υπαρχει κατι νεοτερο?

----------


## Panoss

Χρήστο σου 'στειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα σχετικά με ένα πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης συσκευών που έχω φτιάξει εγώ, αν θες να στο στείλω στο email σου να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------

xrhstos1978 (17-02-17)

----------

